# Diagrama de amplificador Topp Pro TRX2500



## Sammy95 (Mar 20, 2020)

Muy buenas, necesito los diagramas de un amplificador Topp Pro TRX 2500 para una reparacion.
Si alguen me los proporciona seria de gran ayuda.
Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2020)

Aquí dicen tenerlo:






						Descargar Diagramas de AUDIO (Equipos de Musica, Amplificadores, Reproductores, Etc) TOP PRO en Club de Diagramas
					

Diagramas y Manuales de Servicio para Descargar



					www.clubdediagramas.com


----------



## Sammy95 (Mar 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí dicen tenerlo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero hay que pagar para tener acceso a ellos mi amigo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2020)

Sammy95 dijo:


> Pero hay que pagar para tener acceso a ellos mi amigo


Y si vos vas a cobrar por la reparacion no parece muy descabellado pagar por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2020)

Sammy95 dijo:


> Pero hay que pagar para tener acceso a ellos mi amigo


También deberás pagar por los componentes que debas cambiar. 

Si el circuito estuviera en el Foro, se te proveería de buena gana y sin costo alguno, pero *NO *está. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## emilio177 (May 22, 2020)

he reparado esos power.. cual es la falla??? si adjunta foto de la zona a reparar para indicar reparacion


----------



## Manuel A. M. (Oct 22, 2020)

Hola

Busco ayuda. Alguien que haya reparado amplificadores TRX 25000 con falla en que se queman las resistencias.


----------



## Waltercel76 (May 12, 2021)

Busco diagrama de amplificador Top Pro 7800, lo agradecería.


----------



## carlos oswaldo (Jun 8, 2021)

Saludos, tengo una falla con éste TRX2500 , al mandar señal las bocinas suenan como rotas o con sonido sucio. Gracias por su ayuda.


----------

